# York Test  for food allergies.



## BlueSpud (10 Dec 2007)

Anyone know if this test is valid or a scam?
Is it accurate, is it worth the money?

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## foxylady (10 Dec 2007)

BlueSpud said:


> Anyone know if this test is valid or a scam?
> Is it accurate, is it worth the money?
> 
> Any comments appreciated.


 
In my opinion these tests are scams , as I have known several people to have them done over the years to be told they were allergic to things that never caused them any problems and were recommended all these products to buy.


----------

